# R35 Front discs and pads wanted



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi guys does anyone have front discs and pads for sale. My discs are cracking and have 35% left. Checking early if anyone has converted or upgraded and has the old kit left over.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have a good look at the discs, if you measure them and there’s some meat on them, have them surface ground and fit some new pads which you can pickup on eBay.


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks mate. It went to Litchfield last week and they spotted the cooling holes have small,radial cracks🤷🏻‍♂️ They where new discs and pads last time. So they have lasted about 6000miles. There’s a small lip on them. Ant other car I’d fit new pads. Should I be worried about the cracks? Largest one it 5mm both sides of the hole.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve run them for a while like that without issues and I’ve had some and removed them and had them surface ground and fitted new pads without any drama’s.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm, both pads and discs should last longer than 6k miles. Have they had a particularly hard time on track etc to do that? I am on the original Brembo's and front discs changed once with pads and that was around 25k. Rears done about 6k after that. Not sure re. Cracks and whether automatic MOT fail from visual inspection??


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Litchfield said there was 35-40% left n the front pads. Discs had small cracks so they said will need to be replaced soonish. I’ll dig out the exact mileage and history tomoz and post it. Thanks.


----------

